# ** Bazaar section rules (updated) **



## ico (Dec 7, 2010)

Only people who have a minimum post count of 10 and have been members for quite some time will be given Bazaar access.



> *Market > Bazaar*
> Back by popular demand! Offload your second-hand junk onto one or more of our teeming masses


The operative words here are second-hand. This is not a substitute for e-bay, and companies trying to sell their wares to members will be banned. Users are requested to report companies who try and do this. If there's something you need, you can also post that here. *Selling of services is subject to moderator approval.* 

To keep the Bazaar section organized, members are  kindly requested to follow the mentioned template for their [For Sale] threads:

*1. *Model number and details:
2. *Date of purchase:
3. Reason for sale:
4. Warranty details:
5. *Expected Price:
6. *Location of Seller:
7. *Pictures along with your User ID + date written on a piece of paper.*

*Details marked with a * are mandatory for posting a sale.* Please write Not Applicable for pictures if they are not applicable for a certain product. For other fields write "N/A" or "Don't Know" if information is not available. Not following the guideline will earn you infraction/ban in addition of the thread being deleted instantly.

The following items are definitely not allowed on the forum: Any illegal stuff, Alcoholic beverages, weapons of any kind. This does not suggest that all other items are fine, the approval of other items is at the discretion of the Admin/Moderators.

*If you are mentioning warranty details, you need to mention the month and year it is expiring.*

Please note that it is imperative that the buyer and seller understand that the responsibility of each trade is mainly on themselves so be very sure before you conduct a trade. *Also, please mark your thread as [closed] (by editing the first post in the thread) once the trade is over.*

Users are requested to report any threads that lack pictures or proper details or otherwise are not in line with the specified guidelines. *Threads that provide very little details of the product or violate any guidelines will be deleted.*



*Guideline for images*

*1. The images HAVE TO be there.
2. The image must clearly prove that you have clicked it.
3. There has to be a piece of paper with your User ID + current date next to the image. 
4. Should be clear.
5. Cannot post / paste / update the images later on.
*
Threads not adhering to the above guidelines will be immediately trashed. No request or leeway for time here. This is to protect the interests of the forum and members against fraudulent deals.

For those whose threads have been trashed, we are not going to entertain queries/or un-deletion of threads. It is in the rules from day 1. They were warned by the moderators but not taken heed.

Those who continue to post against the above, will receive a warning and infractions on repetitive activity.

Using an image hosting site like these might be a very good option for you: 
*- imgur: the simple image sharer*
*- Image hosting at Photobucket*



*General behaviour rules for the Market section*

We are coming across posters who are resorting to something which is termed as 'thread crapping.'

Ideally the discussion should be between the buyer and the seller. If you are a third party and want to make a point, then make it politely and move on. Unnecessary arguments would earn you infraction and then ban. Same is applicable for sellers too - be polite.

If you want to make price offers (lowballing) or offer something for trade, do that via PM channel. Do not crap the thread.



*ThinkDigit Forum is only a communication platform*

We would also like to remind you that ThinkDigit Forum is nothing more than a communication platform. We are not responsible for any loss you make. We don't mandate any kind of payment or feedback system here. Deals only happen between the seller and the buyer. It's up to the individual members to decide on the trustworthiness of the other individual.

*It is also worth pointing out that what has been been written above is just a framework, not an absolute set of rules. Moderators reserve the right to take action against anything inappropriate/fraudulent which has not been outlined above.*


----------

